# Any Advise to get free Directv HD DVR Upgrade?



## Arley23 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello I want to know know any tips in order to get a 2 free HD DVR because last week I bought a 32 Inch Sony Bravia LCD & a 40 Inch Samsung LCD? I had been a customer since 2006 and I pay almost $130 a month for my bill and I have never missed any late bills?

Also it is possible if they decide to give me the HD DVRs can I install it myself or will someone have to come?


Thank You for your support


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

:welcome_s

Call and ask. If you just ponied up all that money for new TVs certainly a few hundred more to put the content on them shouldn't be that big a deal.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Won't hurt to call and ask. I doubt they will give you 2 but they may discount one or both.

I am assuming that you don't have the new dish so installing that would be priority number 1. The installer will bring the receivers and install them with the dish.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

All you can do is ask, but don't be surprised if all they offer is one at $99 and the other at full price. Odds are very, very low (like almost zero) that you'd get 2 free, much less 2 discounted.


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had to call them twice before they would even give me 1 HD DVR at no charge last week. I've been with D* 10 years and was a week from my last 2 year committment expiring and they still asked for $99 the 1st time I called and even talked to customer retention and threatened to cancel.

I would suggest to keep trying but also know that they note when you called and what they offered you the last time. But even then they might sweeten the pot.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Arley23 said:


> Hello I want to know know any tips in order to get a 2 free HD DVR because last week I bought a 32 Inch Sony Bravia LCD & a 40 Inch Samsung LCD? I had been a customer since 2006 and I pay almost $130 a month for my bill and I have never missed any late bills?
> Also it is possible if they decide to give me the HD DVRs can I install it myself or will someone have to come?
> 
> Thank You for your support


Do you have HD D* service NOW?? First move is to get the dish and your house wiring in order first.

Call about that and based on your current account (equipment) let the offers start with a "free" Dish upgrade, then see where you can go from there.

Crying really helps :lol:


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Arley23 said:


> Hello I want to know know any tips in order to get a 2 free HD DVR because last week I bought a 32 Inch Sony Bravia LCD & a 40 Inch Samsung LCD? I had been a customer since 2006 and I pay almost $130 a month for my bill and I have never missed any late bills?
> 
> Also it is possible if they decide to give me the HD DVRs can I install it myself or will someone have to come?
> 
> Thank You for your support


If you get a CSR willing to deal, then the deal you should be able to get is one free (you pay $19.95 for shipping), and the other one for $199+shipping. Plus you will have to sign a two year commitment.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

If you are *adding*, it may cost you. If you are *replacing*, it may not. I called and said I had a HR10 (which I do) that I wanted to replace, that I had done a clear & delete, but that it still kept rebooting every few hours. Got a second HR2x free immediately, no problem, no contract extension, no strings. It was like I was AIG looking for TARP money.

Of course I lied a little bit, and I did not deauthorize the old HR10 after authorizing the new HR2x. I also did not do a C&D on it, and it also only reboots every couple of days. When it gets _really _sick, then I'll kill it.

There is a small chance they will send you a return label and force you to return the one you are "replacing", but it is unlikely.


----------



## 87vert (Aug 31, 2008)

Getting two may be hard, it may be best to get one then try for one later. I was able to get one for 99 but got free HD access for a year.


----------



## DennisMileHi (Aug 29, 2007)

When you call, tell the computer you want to Cancel Service. That will transfer you to the retention folks. You don't have to tell the rep you want to cancel. As stated above, just ask nicely what they can do for you as a good customer to get up to speed with HD technology and recorders. The retention people have a lot more flexibility than the CSR you get on a regular call. Your history might be enough to get the upgrades and installation for free. You will have a two year commitment. Good luck!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

DennisMileHi said:


> When you call, tell the computer you want to Cancel Service. That will transfer you to the retention folks.


You may just get canceled doing this, be prepared. I wouldn't advocate lying to get what you want either, even if it's to the computer system to get to the department you think may be able to handle your problem.


----------



## hd4me (Aug 23, 2006)

I just called to get a remote code (which the csr could not provide for me) for a tv and also asked about an upgrade they quoted my $99. This was to replace a SD DVR. It just blows my mind that they would even charge $199 when you are only actaully leasing the receiver. I have been a customer for 10+ years and got them many new customers over the years. Thanks for the loyalty D!


----------



## crash34 (Apr 11, 2006)

My HR10 actually died the other day. I've had a HR20-100 for about 18 months and had both boxes hooked up to my plasma. I just got a 26" HDTV for our bedroom & I'm about to call D* to change out the HR10 ( I had intended to hook that one to the bedroom tv, oh well  )

With that said, which HR2x should I expect & since it's a replacement, how much should I pay? I don't want to use up my brownie points, when that new D*Tivo box comes out, I will be standing in line...

TIA


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> You may just get canceled doing this, be prepared. I wouldn't advocate lying to get what you want either, even if it's to the computer system to get to the department you think may be able to handle your problem.


You guys kill me. Ooh, they might really accept your order to cancel. So what?
I love the moral brigade who is so concerned about protecting DirecTv. It's a business, the only thing the care about is revenue and profit. A fool refuses to negotiate. They are not going to do anything that isn't ultimately advantageous to their bottom line. They might really cancel you! The horror!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

crash34 said:


> My HR10 actually died the other day. I've had a HR20-100 for about 18 months and had both boxes hooked up to my plasma. I just got a 26" HDTV for our bedroom & I'm about to call D* to change out the HR10 ( I had intended to hook that one to the bedroom tv, oh well  )
> 
> With that said, which HR2x should I expect & since it's a replacement, how much should I pay? I don't want to use up my brownie points, when that new D*Tivo box comes out, I will be standing in line...
> 
> TIA


That might be awhile. I called TIVO tonight and they basically said that the DVR is not even to the production stage yet and did not know anything about what it might or might not have such as duel live buffers.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

being polite and making your case can never hurt.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

narrod said:


> You guys kill me. Ooh, they might really accept your order to cancel. So what?
> I love the moral brigade who is so concerned about protecting DirecTv. It's a business, the only thing the care about is revenue and profit. A fool refuses to negotiate. They are not going to do anything that isn't ultimately advantageous to their bottom line. They might really cancel you! The horror!


I don't think this person was protecting D*. You have to be careful. If you do end up cancelling D* and you are under contract with that equipment, you will end up paying out hundred's of dollars possibly. That would be a horror!


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Italia said:


> I don't think this person was protecting D*. You have to be careful. If you do end up cancelling D* and you are under contract with that equipment, you will end up paying out hundred's of dollars possibly. That would be a horror!


If a few hundred dollars is going to change one's life they probably shouldn't be spending their money on satellite television. :nono:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

narrod said:


> You guys kill me. Ooh, they might really accept your order to cancel. So what?
> I love the moral brigade who is so concerned about protecting DirecTv. It's a business, the only thing the care about is revenue and profit. A fool refuses to negotiate. They are not going to do anything that isn't ultimately advantageous to their bottom line. They might really cancel you! The horror!


Huh? Where did I protect DirecTV? Actually I was looking to protect the person for whom this "advice" was intended by helping not get his account canceled. And possibly keeping his conscience clear. Nice try though, I guess. :nono2:


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

narrod said:


> If a few hundred dollars is going to change one's life they probably shouldn't be spending their money on satellite television. :nono:


Hey...if a few hundred dollars is nothing for you, I'd like to send you my home address...I could use it!


----------



## Zimmy (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is my case...

I switched over from DirecTV from cable on Jan 3rd.
Before that, I had a DirecTV HiDef receiver that I used for Sunday Ticket only (cable was the main).
I asked what they could do for me.
They gave me the free HD DVR, and offered me another one for $50 off.
I still have the original HD receiver that I would love to upgrade to the HD DVR but need to find the right time to ask.


----------



## fiendz666 (Oct 7, 2006)

Like everyone else has said, the only way to find out is to call. Also, most likely you will get the first one for free (only paying $19.95 s/h) and the second for $199

Be persistent but don't be nasty at all. That will not get you anywhere. If the first call doesn't get you what you want, try calling again to get a different CSR. Always be polite.

I had to call about 3 times before they gave in


----------

